# Not Feeling Well



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Have you ever had your poodle (or another pet) just not feel well. No real symptoms of anything, just kind of down. Branna has been doing that since last night and it has me worried. She is going to the vet today but I just don't know what to tell them other than she is just not herself. Lethargic, is the most I could come up with. Her temp and other vitals are perfectly fine. Her blood glucose is normal. She was maybe a bit dehydrated last night but nothing that 12 cc of water didn't fix. She isn't eating or having bowl movements so I guess I could add that into the list. She urinated fine this morning. But she just doesn't want to get up. She is normally very active, loves to play and do not show her a ball or else you will have to play with her for at least a couple hours. Well she doesn't want to even touch her ball It's all very subtle symptoms but they are there so I'm going to take her in. If anything I'll just have them run a general blood panel and maybe give her some fluids and vitamins. 

What would you do in this case? Play it safe or wait it out? It just so unusual for her to be depressed. Plus today is our first day of Novice Agility class. I guess I'll be calling up the instructor and letting her know.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I would air on the side of caution, I 'd make a phone call to my vet at least. I mean you know you girl best, something is amiss, I'd want to know. I'd bring my girl in.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If there were no obvious explanation, and it continued for more than a few hours, I would be on my way to the vets. It has happened several times with my animals, and there has always been a reason - an abscess or other infection brewing, or something intermittently painful. My vet is prepared to trust me if I say one of them is simply not quite right - and to reassure me that registering the small behavioural signs is the way to catch things early.

I hope it turns out to be something minor and easily treated.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm glad you are taking her in for a work up.........you know what Branna's 'normal' is and your intuition is telling you she's not normal! Don't you wish she could talk......?
Molly got stung by something today and her eyes and one side of her face swelled up so I dosed her with an antihistamine..... and hopefully she'll sleep thru it! Thank goodness at least her 'symptoms' are visible!!!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

The not-touching-the-ball thing is weird. If Pipes ignored her ball, I would be worried. Sorry  I hope you come back and say she perked up at the vets office and acted like her old self.

r


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Have you ever had your poodle (or another pet) just not feel well. No real symptoms of anything, just kind of down. Branna has been doing that since last night and it has me worried. She is going to the vet today but I just don't know what to tell them other than she is just not herself. Lethargic, is the most I could come up with. Her temp and other vitals are perfectly fine. Her blood glucose is normal. She was maybe a bit dehydrated last night but nothing that 12 cc of water didn't fix. She isn't eating or having bowl movements so I guess I could add that into the list. She urinated fine this morning. But she just doesn't want to get up. She is normally very active, loves to play and do not show her a ball or else you will have to play with her for at least a couple hours. Well she doesn't want to even touch her ball It's all very subtle symptoms but they are there so I'm going to take her in. If anything I'll just have them run a general blood panel and maybe give her some fluids and vitamins.
> 
> What would you do in this case? Play it safe or wait it out? It just so unusual for her to be depressed. Plus today is our first day of Novice Agility class. I guess I'll be calling up the instructor and letting her know.



I hate to tell you, but when I have had that feeling from my dogs, that is when something was really wrong. Do that work-up, and don't take the class.
Paws and fingers crossed, please let us know.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree, something is up.

A month ago my dog Millie was acting "off", just wasn't herself. She was still eating but not as enthusiastically as she usually does and she just didn't have her usual pep.
Long story made short......took her to the vet, blood work was normal but white count was up abit. Vet unsure, sent her home with antibiotics, thought it was viral?
A day later, she got worse, rushed her back to vet. Turns out she had an abcess brewing under her tongue, probably from a stick puncture. Just took that long to progress so was really hard to tell what was wrong at first.
Once it was drained and cleaned she was totally back to herself, but it was SO scarey.....if only they could tell us what's wrong.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Been checking all day waiting to hear. Hope everything went well!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well when we went to leave this am , of course she starts acting 100% better. She even went and grabbed her poodle (stuffed toy) and started playing with it. So I still took her in and had her checked out. Everything was fine no issues and she wasn't feeling had anymore. She was happy, jumping around, and playing with the techs. She wasn't even slightly dehydrated anymore so no reason for fluids. I had a blood panel sent in just in case and will get the results back tomorrow. Hopefully it comes back all good. I think maybe she got into something or got a stomach bug. When I got home I did notice she had liquid diarrhea over night at one point so maybe she got it out of her system and is fine now. Idk I'm just glad she is feeling better now.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm glad you are taking her in for a work up.........you know what Branna's 'normal' is and your intuition is telling you she's not normal! Don't you wish she could talk......?
> 
> Molly got stung by something today and her eyes and one side of her face swelled up so I dosed her with an antihistamine..... and hopefully she'll sleep thru it! Thank goodness at least her 'symptoms' are visible!!!!



That is exactly what I was thinking last night! I just wished she could tell me that there was something wrong and what hurt so I could make her feel better. It would make it so much easier if they could talk,lol. 
I hope Molly's eye is getting better. It's never fun to get stung or bit by something, much less on the eye! Poor baby.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gak! Poor Brianna and poor Molly too!

If it's any consolation, Pippin sometimes has what we now call her duvet days. Just quiet, can't be bothered, off her food. First couple of times we took her to the vet but never found anything. Now we just let her be quiet, although if it carried on for another day she'd be back at the vets of course.

Glad Brianna is back to normal - could be she ate something and was just feeling icky.

Pippin was very peculiar when I came down yesterday morning - went outside, ate some grass then sicked up a rubber washer...! Heaven knows where she got it (guessing out on the walk somewhere) or why she ate it, but it was obviously sitting in her tum. Once she'd got rid of it she was fine.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Glad eveyone is okay! It sounds like yesterday was a bad day for poodles everywhere! LOL! Molly is fine too........3 hours after I gave her the antihistamine you would never have known she looked soooo awful! lol! One of her eyes was almost swollen shut and I had quite a time keeping her from shaking her head and rubbing her eyes til the meds took effect! OY! It's like having a kid again!


----------

